# General > Classified Marketplace >  Wanted: Antler Tines

## Zack

Looking for about ten 2"-4" antler tines (deer, elk, or whatever, I don't care).  Not whole antlers, just the 'points'.  Please PM me if you can help me out. Thanks.

----------


## Zack

In case it wasn't clear enough, I would pay for or trade for them. Not looking for a handout here.

----------


## crashdive123

I may have a few (I generally use the other end).  Let me check and see what I can find.

----------


## Rick

Wait....you use the butt?! Easy to hang on a nail I guess.

----------


## canid

Zing. Now there's a mental image to start the day.

----------


## crashdive123

But, but, but.................I got nothing.

----------


## hayshaker

whatcha guna do with em. i just made 4neck knives with some.

----------


## canid

Can we get a pool going? I've got a shiny nickle on knapping flakers.

----------


## Rick

That nickel will just about fit in....oh, never mind.

----------


## hunter63

Sorry don't have any that aren't attached to a wall mount left.
Did send a box of antlers to a member a few years back....but out at the moment.

----------


## Zack

> whatcha guna do with em. i just made 4neck knives with some.


Was hoping to make a coat/hat rack.  Idea was to screw the tines into a board from the craft store about 3-4 inches apart at an angle.

----------


## Zack

> Sorry don't have any that aren't attached to a wall mount left.
> Did send a box of antlers to a member a few years back....but out at the moment.


Ok thanks for checking

----------

